# No thermostat kit for my engine?



## Johnathan (Apr 18, 2015)

The PO did away with the thermostat and I can get the parts individually but I don't want to pay a fortune to install a thermostat. I figured it was worth a shot. Can anyone point me to a thermostat kit for an 89 Johnson 60 hp. Thanks


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

do you have the serial / model # off the motor ?


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 18, 2015)

J60ELCEA


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

call your parts guy and see if this kit will work for you ? 

JOHNSON EVINRUDE THERMOSTAT KIT FOR (60 - 75HP) OUTBOARDS 18-3669


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 18, 2015)

That's the kit for earlier models with a different housing. I'm going to check with the dealer this afternoon maybe it'll work. The parts individually are $73. Ouch! Thanks Anytide


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 18, 2015)

That kit would not work. The dealer had the parts separate. Cut me a great deal! Even threw in the small parts no charge. Hate to see those guys goin outa business. Thanks again. It'll probably idle better now.


----------

